# transport needed from PONTYPOOL to Mostyn



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Cats Galore Rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover form

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed: Cat 
Name(s):CHELSEA
Sex: Female
Age(s):2 YEARS
Colours:tortie tabby
Neutered:yes
Vaccinated:needs up dating
Any known medical issues:None known
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode PONTYPOOL SOUTH WALES
Location End: County & Postcode Mostyn CH8 9NS

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Pontypool, Torfaen, UK to Holywell, Clwyd CH8 9NS, UK - Google Maps

Please feel free to cross post.

We have most of the route covered we just need help from PONTYPOOL to Shrewsbury? if any one can help please reply to the thread on our site

View topic - transport needed from PONTYPOOL to Mostyn • Animal Lifeline UK

or email me at [email protected]

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------

